# Rabbit Hunting Only Hunting Left



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I just thought I'd remind everyone, that if you still want to be out and about shooting stuff, after tommorow, you can only hunt rabbits. All the gun seasons are closed tommorow, but Rabbits are "vermin" in ND so you can hunt them year round. And boy, there's no other meat as tasty to me as rabbit.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Are you shooting cottontails??


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Since I lost my birds, I've shot a few. Tasty, tasty!


----------

